# Furry Real Doll?



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

OK this is a question out of sick curiosity. 

OK, now we all know about such toy makers such as, BadDragon and Zeta Toys right?
And most know about Real Dolls, the life sized sex dolls. 

But who has seen a Furry Real Doll?
Do they make such a thing? 

I would think Furverts would be all over this idea, so who has seen such a thing and share your horror stories here. 

*sits and eats popcorn and waits*


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen them. They are horrifying, like something straight out of a lovecraft novel.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah no.. giant sex dolls are creepys as shit


----------



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen them. They are horrifying, like something straight out of a lovecraft novel.


 
Oh god, i so want links lol


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Oh god, i so want links lol


 Not to be rude, but I don't feel like digging the links up as I saw them awhile ago and don't know where to start. 

They pretty much looked like giant cartoon stuffed animals.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen them. They are horrifying, like something straight out of a lovecraft novel.



Damnit H&k... Google here i come


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually come to think of it I think I saw them posted in the dollfucker thread in the off topic forum... might wanna check there.


----------



## furatail (Dec 6, 2010)

By the way, Lars and the Real Girl was actually a pretty good movie.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> By the way, Lars and the Real Girl was actually a pretty good movie.



Thats like saying Mannequin was a good movie :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 6, 2010)

It's called the family dog. :V
lol j/k for srs :/


----------



## Nylak (Dec 6, 2010)

The DK said:


> Damnit H&k... Google here i come


If you find anything, you are now required to post here.  I'm curious but lazy.


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you find anything, you are now required to post here. I'm curious but lazy.



I dont think i want to give the other the horrible mental images :/


----------



## Shay Feral (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.teddy-babes.com/furry.html

I found this


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you find anything, you are now required to post here.  I'm curious but lazy.


 Fine I'll go find it.

It's not like I have anything better to do. :|


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh god.
I saw a Renamon one of these on FA once. :<


----------



## Nylak (Dec 6, 2010)

The DK said:


> I dont think i want to give the other the horrible mental images :/


Dude, that's like the_ point_ of this forum.



Shay Feral said:


> http://www.teddy-babes.com/furry.html
> 
> I found this



Holy shit I may have been wrong.  This may be more disturbing than I can handle.


----------



## Alstor (Dec 6, 2010)

[yt]mfmZIQH6Vno[/yt]

Don't be so lazy next time.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 6, 2010)

Alstor I hate you.

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/1/17/Furries_and_dollfuckers_merged.jpg


----------



## The DK (Dec 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Holy shit I may have been wrong. This may be more disturbing than I can handle.



SEE...WHAT DID I TELL YOU


----------



## Deo (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread is terrifying.


----------



## furatail (Dec 6, 2010)

If another furry ever showed me his collection of dolls like that I will laugh. I'm sorry, I"m a nice guy and will hold back a giggle out of respect, but that's just plain too funny to me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2010)

furatail said:


> If another furry ever showed me his collection of dolls like that I will laugh. I'm sorry, I"m a nice guy and will hold back a giggle out of respect, but that's just plain too funny to me.


 
Im too scared to laugh. D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Alstor I hate you.
> 
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/1/17/Furries_and_dollfuckers_merged.jpg


 I don't know whether to laugh or scream.


----------



## Shico (Dec 6, 2010)

I am too afraid to click any of those links or watch that video D:


----------



## Willow (Dec 6, 2010)

I could have gone all day without seeing any of that.


----------



## Riley (Dec 6, 2010)

Shay Feral said:


> http://www.teddy-babes.com/furry.html
> 
> I found this


 
I can't stop laughing.  Really, it's been like 5 minutes now.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 6, 2010)

Why did I look at them again?  They are no less terrifying the second time.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHA


----------



## Don (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, there's another thing to haunt my dreams.

What sort of sick fuck derives pleasure from bumping uglies with textile? It isn't so much the act that horrifies me, but the sheer awkwardness of essentially jacking yourself off with a giant slab of cloth.


----------



## Aden (Dec 6, 2010)

I really have to start cutting back on the whole "morbid curiosity" thing.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

Shay Feral said:


> http://www.teddy-babes.com/furry.html
> 
> I found this


 
*claws my eyes out and burns the sockets* OMG OW! that hurt to look at lol


----------



## Charrio (Dec 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> [yt]mfmZIQH6Vno[/yt]
> 
> Don't be so lazy next time.


 
ROFL thank you Furries lol


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 7, 2010)

This thread is terrifying and hilarious all at once. I've been sick lately, so thank you for brightening my day. I laughed so hard at that video that I nearly lost a lung due to the coughing fit that followed.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> This thread is terrifying and hilarious all at once. I've been sick lately, so thank you for brightening my day. I laughed so hard at that video that I nearly lost a lung due to the coughing fit that followed.


 
I am really glad this thread helped make you smile, it was meant in good humor and curiosity. 
Tho i have to admit i never thought so many actual things would be around lol, i kinda assumed it was all going to be plushies with inserted dog vulva toys or something so basic. 
Not actual dolls made but such lol, tho in ways i kinda assumed there was a whole market of stuff like this knowing Furries and the habit of taking everything too far.


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 7, 2010)

> Our standard Teddy Babes retail at $700 each plus S&H, while  our *new Teddy Babes  Deluxe**retail for $1,200 each plus S&H*


People pay that much for this?


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Scouto2 said:


> People pay that much for this?


 
Real Dolls are like 2 to 3 grand starting so not too much a stretch
That and fursuits are more and you don't get to have sex in it, well unless you have a willing partner who wants to wear it lol


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

My dreams will never be the same... again.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 7, 2010)

I dunno but....my nephew has a life-sized German shepard "plush" I guess you could call it.......


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I dunno but....my nephew has a life-sized German shepard "plush" I guess you could call it.......


 
Well does he get all nervous or weirded out if you touch it or pick it up?
Or is it just a stuffed animal? 

Plushie love isn't that weird tho, so not too strange if it is a naughty toy


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 7, 2010)

Uncanny valley horror!

I wouldn't recommend shaking the hand of anyone who owns those.


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Uncanny valley horror!
> 
> I wouldn't recommend shaking the hand of anyone who owns those.


 More STD's in a single cell than in James Bond.

Wait...you have to have sex to get STD's don't you?

Maybe a bad case of bedbugs or something?


----------



## Ames (Dec 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've seen them. They are horrifying, like something straight out of a lovecraft novel.


 
Actually, I think they would make HP Lovecraft crap his pants.


----------



## Deo (Dec 7, 2010)

Dude, furries are strange.
I am disapoint.
Furreal Freinds Butterscotch pony + Bad dragon pony dildo.
My eyes.
What did I do to deserve this?
Oh yeah.
Because furries.
goddamnfurries


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Dude, furries are strange.
> I am disapoint.
> Furreal Freinds Butterscotch pony + Bad dragon pony dildo.
> My eyes.
> ...


 
ROFL I have seen that lol, one day while bored and curious on Xtube i typed Furry and that was there LOL 
A scary performance indeed lol, one of the first truly frightening furry videos i had seen too lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Well does he get all nervous or weirded out if you touch it or pick it up?
> Or is it just a stuffed animal?
> 
> Plushie love isn't that weird tho, so not too strange if it is a naughty toy


 
Oh, I forgot to mention he's only 6 xD He doesn't do anything naughty with it other than pretend it's a horse and ride it....oh mrowr, sounds dirty :3


----------



## Mentova (Dec 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention he's only 6 xD He doesn't do anything naughty with it other than pretend it's a horse and ride it....oh mrowr, sounds dirty :3


 Scotty, you're talking about your 6 year old cousin riding a plush dog and talking about how it sounds dirty.

What the hell man, what the hell...


----------



## Shico (Dec 7, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I CLIKED THE LINK DEAR GOD WHY!

...the faces on those things were worse than the boobs...and other "bits"  .__.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't know whether to laugh, scream, or simply run for the hills


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 7, 2010)

...this is the last time I ever go into The Den


----------



## PATROL (Dec 7, 2010)

I have no idea how do they manage to make them so damn ugly! If I'd try my best I'd fail.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 7, 2010)

PATROL said:


> I have no idea how do they manage to make them so damn ugly! If I'd try my best I'd fail.


It's their definition of "pretty"... :V


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

PATROL said:


> I have no idea how do they manage to make them so damn ugly! If I'd try my best I'd fail.


 
Lol maybe they need a real fursuit maker to make the heads, lol or can you imagine they commission a fursuit maker for a head, and the maker assumes its for normal use but then finds photos or videos of their work on a Sex Doll lol

I know there has to be a market for them lol, Imagine it YiffSuit Dolls, lol


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 7, 2010)

I regret entering this thread.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol maybe they need a real fursuit maker to make the heads, lol or can you imagine they commission a fursuit maker for a head, and the maker assumes its for normal use but then finds photos or videos of their work on a Sex Doll lol
> 
> I know there has to be a market for them lol, Imagine it YiffSuit Dolls, lol


You're giving them ideas. D:


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I regret entering this thread.


 
LOL, well if you clicked any of the links you might lol 
But reading MY original comments lol you could of assumed it was gonna get worse.



Radio Viewer said:


> You're giving them ideas. D:


 
Lol I would of assumed they already tried that lol or at least thought of it but thought it was too spendy for just a head lol


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol maybe they need a real fursuit maker to make the heads, lol or can you imagine they commission a fursuit maker for a head, and the maker assumes its for normal use but then finds photos or videos of their work on a Sex Doll lol
> 
> I know there has to be a market for them lol, Imagine it YiffSuit Dolls, lol


 
The bodies are pretty terrible too.

Which of course leads on to the logical thought: why don't any of the decent fursuit makers try this? If I recall, realdolls have some strange kind of rubber that feels and looks like skin, which is probably where most of the cost of the damned thing is. If a solid core with basic joints was used, with a particular density of foam rubber, covered with fur, you could probably quite happily bring the overall cost down.

Apart from the jointed base, I can't see what would be stopping a fursuit maker from making something like this. And there would be money in it, because there would be a ton of people out there who would buy this kind of shit.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> The bodies are pretty terrible too.
> 
> Which of course leads on to the logical thought: why don't any of the decent fursuit makers try this? If I recall, realdolls have some strange kind of rubber that feels and looks like skin, which is probably where most of the cost of the damned thing is. If a solid core with basic joints was used, with a particular density of foam rubber, covered with fur, you could probably quite happily bring the overall cost down.
> 
> Apart from the jointed base, I can't see what would be stopping a fursuit maker from making something like this. And there would be money in it, because there would be a ton of people out there who would buy this kind of shit.


 
I have to agree, especially if equipped with removable naughty bits done by some furry adult toy maker, i could see furries snapping them up like mad, faster than production, and i am actually serious


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2010)

facepalm.jpg


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

do these people think that vaginas are made out of cloth or something


----------



## Folflet (Dec 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yeah no.. giant sex dolls are _funny_ as shit


 fixed

I would rather die than be stuck with a sex doll for sex. I would get one (definitely a furry one) just for a joke though. Like sneak it in my parents bed.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol i can see tons of them selling as gag gifts, i mean they sell inflatable sheep and pigs and cows  now in porn shops, and even that one Dog toy that is meant for horny dogs....Yeah right lol

Anyways I can see alot selling for various private reasons lol, but then there would be the market for Feral Dolls, a bit more than your average Plushy lol


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Anyways I can see alot selling for various private reasons lol, but then there would be the market for Feral Dolls, a bit more than your average Plushy lol


 
On furbid someone was selling a "Modified" husky plushy with removable penis and vagina.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe there should be a line of dolls by FurReal _Girl_Friends...


----------



## Aegis (Dec 7, 2010)

I clicked all links and must say that I haven't seen scarier shit than I have today.


----------



## Redregon (Dec 7, 2010)

Shay Feral said:


> http://www.teddy-babes.com/furry.html
> 
> I found this


 
YEARGH!!! KILL IT WITH ROCKS!!!


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, come on, you guys are a bunch of pussies. I've seen scarier shit than this on the Disney channel.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 7, 2010)

I seriously have too, this doesn't phase me anymore.


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> Oh, come on, you guys are a bunch of pussies. I've seen scarier shit than this on the Disney channel.


 
Oh ive seen worse in my travels over the internet, its just how could you stick anything into something so ugly is beyond me. 
NB4 desperate


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> how could you stick anything into something so ugly is beyond me.


 
well it must not have bothered yo daddy

_OHHHHHHH_


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ...i mean they sell inflatable sheep and pigs and cows  now in porn shops...


 
There are people out there that can't even get a real SHEEP?

Even a fat sheep with low self esteem?

That's a whole new level of sad. :[


----------



## virus (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats going on in this thr.. oh god oh god.

-click link- JESUS CHRIST
-unblocks youtube link to see image- WHAT THE FUCK
-sees another link- NOPE

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Willow (Dec 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> On furbid someone was selling a "Modified" husky plushy with removable penis and vagina.


 I remember someone here was trying to sell a kitten plush of the same nature on Furbuy. They had a thread about it a while back here on FAF. That was a sad day. 

What's really sad is that I still have the link in my recent URLs. 

[NSFW..obviously]

Edit: I just now realized the highest bidder on this thing was AxelFox. Not sure if it's the same one, but wouldn't that be a hilarious coincidence if it were?


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> well it must not have bothered yo daddy
> 
> _OHHHHHHH_



I know im a hornball like my dad ^^ but i have standards.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> I remember someone here was trying to sell a kitten plush of the same nature on Furbuy. They had a thread about it a while back here on FAF. That was a sad day.
> 
> What's really sad is that I still have the link in my recent URLs.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, God i remember that lol 
And to be perfectly honest, i wouldn't be surprised if it was him lol


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 7, 2010)

oh these are horrible. look at the shape of them augh

why god why

if i had a realistic one like a raptor or something i would bone the shit out of it <_<


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

thats abit creepy but hot at the same time o.o


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> thats abit creepy but hot at the same time o.o


 
lol i looked and when it say "there is new post i saw but only mine
???


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> thats abit creepy but hot at the same time o.o



*sigh* furrys


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> *sigh* furrys


 
well lol, what do u think it was made for in the first place? lmao


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> *W*ell lol, what do *yo*u think it was made for in the first place? lmao


 
Fixed that for you.
Punctuation, capitals and less ROLFMAYOs will make people not hate you.


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> well lol, what do u think it was made for in the first place? lmao



Yes only the most depraved of us would own such a thing *shakes head*


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yes only the most depraved of us would own such a thing *shakes head*


 
but i would like 1 and i aren't darpaved?


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

foxxyboy said:


> but i would like 1 and i aren't darpaved?



You best check yourself then my child


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yes only the most depraved of us would own such a thing *shakes head*


 
I'm Depraved lol, and the only reason i can see having one would be to place in the bed of your brother while he is sleeping and then go get Mom or his Girlfriend, all while videotaping it to YouTube


----------



## The DK (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I'm Depraved lol, and the only reason i can see having one would be to place in the bed of your brother while he is sleeping and then go get Mom or his Girlfriend, all while videotaping it to YouTube



That would be truly the best reason to have one.... now you know what needs to be done mwhahahaha


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I have to agree, especially if equipped with removable naughty bits done by some furry adult toy maker, i could see furries snapping them up like mad, faster than production, and i am actually serious


 I've offered to make person-sized plushies with built in fleshlights or vibrators but actually no one has seemed interested once they hear the price tag would be over $600.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I've offered to make person-sized plushies with built in fleshlights or vibrators but actually no one has seemed interested once they hear the price tag would be over $600.


 
Really? Did you make a sample one or an example?
Maybe if they saw the quality you had to offer it would be better?
I mean it has to be better than those TeddyBabes ones


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Really? Did you make a sample one or an example?
> Maybe if they saw the quality you had to offer it would be better?
> I mean it has to be better than those TeddyBabes ones


 It's actually extremely difficult to make natural-looking faces.  I've done one giant plushie so far and it was in a cartoony/feral style because that's what the commissioner wanted; I'm not sure it would be considered better than the TeddyBabes ones.  Here's the pic:






I could do a better face if I was making the whole head out of a more solid foam rather than being stuffed like this one was.  But, it still probably wouldn't be great because I don't have a lot of experience making fursuit heads, I'm not a pro fursuit maker.  Most of my sculpting experience has been with clay, wax, soapstone, which behave rather differently from stuffing and foam.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 7, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> It's actually extremely difficult to make natural-looking faces.  I've done one giant plushie so far and it was in a cartoony/feral style because that's what the commissioner wanted; I'm not sure it would be considered better than the TeddyBabes ones.  Here's the pic:


 
That's not that bad actually, Faces are the hardest things of all since they are the focus of so much attention to people and we notice flaws right off. 
I for one want a normal Plush done of my Fursona just to have, and add to my collection, something cute and tame but teddybear sized. Basically a Feral Mouse Plushy with Shirt and Hat, face custom of course. 

But yeah i would assume a Fursuit maker would have to do the heads, they seem to know the most about keeping a Cartoon character true when bringing them to life in 3D.


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd like to see one of my characters irl, but having it as a doll is like keeping their corpse.  Ew.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 8, 2010)

..................

What the fuck did I just read? o.o


----------



## Charrio (Dec 8, 2010)

Gibby said:


> ..................
> 
> What the fuck did I just read? o.o


 
One of the most erotically frightening things you will find on the net lol


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd probably get one, but only if;

1. It was less creepy, and more cute/sexy

2. They had a fox one, instead of bunnies and whatever that they seem to only have.

3. I wouldn't be classed as a Grade A wierdo for owning one...


Of course I'm a furry anyway, so most people class me as a Grade A wierdo...XD


----------



## sunandshadow (Dec 8, 2010)

CelestiusNexus said:


> I'd like to see one of my characters irl, but having it as a doll is like keeping their corpse.  Ew.


 Ugh, plushies are not like corpses.  A stuffed animal is art (huggable art), and as art it's not any different than a picture drawn of your character, or a photo of a real person.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 8, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'd probably get one, but only if;
> 
> 1. It was less creepy, and more cute/sexy
> 
> ...


 
Yeah they would have to have custom character options available to make it worth peoples time if they are spending that much


----------



## Furr (Dec 8, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Yeah they would have to have custom character options available to make it worth peoples time if they are spending that much


You know I almost want to make one just to prove that they can be made well. On the other hand if I had money I might consider buying one just to permanently traumatize my friends. Could you imagine wakening up next to one of those things in the middle of the night? I would piss myself.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 8, 2010)

Furr said:


> You know I almost want to make one just to prove that they can be made well. On the other hand if I had money I might consider buying one just to permanently traumatize my friends. Could you imagine wakening up next to one of those things in the middle of the night? I would piss myself.


 
Lol god or even worse, you put it in a friends bed to freak him out and then you hear him going at it, Railing it like there was no tomorrow and ruining it. 
Nothing more awesome than having your gag ruined by actual yiffing lol 

I'd like to see what a quality one can look like, I know the ones shown are not the best that can be done.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 8, 2010)

I had to add this, 

Quoted from a response on my Journal on this subject. 

[ *"On a whim (and I have cast-steel whims) I wrote to the company that makes the RealDollâ„¢, asking them if they would construct an anthro for me if I paid extra up front. Not that I intended to, of course.

The company wrote me back, stating flatly and categorically that they will Never build any such thing, Ever." * ]


----------



## Tycho (Dec 8, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I had to add this,
> 
> Quoted from a response on my Journal of his subject.
> 
> ...


 
Even sex-doll manufacturers have standards.


----------



## Don (Dec 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Even sex-doll manufacturers have standards.


 
Good thing to. One cannot imagine what horrors could be unleashed into the world if they didn't.


----------



## The DK (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah i still say id rather just actually get a real person to do this with than resorting to some creepy ass doll or a huge teddy bear with a fake twat.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Even sex-doll manufacturers have standards.


 
Does that say something about the Furry fandom when adult toy makers get weirded out and refuse cash?
Imagine asking the makers of RealDoll if they would make a Cub character lol



The DK said:


> Yeah i still say id rather just actually get a real person to do this with than resorting to some creepy ass doll or a huge teddy bear with a fake twat.


 
I would assume most everyone would rather have a real lover but we all know, there are millions who don't get that pleasure due to life or physical circumstances their own making or not.


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I would assume most everyone would rather have a real lover but we all know, there are millions who don't get that pleasure due to life or physical circumstances their own making or not.



That is very true, but thats why prostitution does so well.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> That is very true, but thats why prostitution does so well.


 
Kind of risky without a license though.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yeah i still say id rather just actually get a real person to do this with than resorting to some creepy ass doll or a huge teddy bear with a fake twat.


 


The DK said:


> That is very true, but thats why prostitution does so well.


 
Lol that's what Fur Real Dolls are for heh


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ROFL I have seen that lol, one day while bored and curious on Xtube i typed Furry and that was there LOL
> A scary performance indeed lol, one of the first truly frightening furry videos i had seen too lol



Wait... I just saw a pic randomly on google. 
There. 
Is. 
A. 
Video? 
I am crying on the inside right now as my inner child has been violated.
WHYYYY who would look at that damn furreal friends pony and go "OH I know what'll make this better! I'll stick a pony dildo on it!"


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Wait... I just saw a pic randomly on google.
> There.
> Is.
> A.
> ...


 
LOL, yes.....Yes someone has made actual video of them having sex with such a thing and posted it on the Net. 
Also i have seen it as a animated Gif used by Fur Hater trolls on various sites, such as DailyRotten.com


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2010)

FUCKING GOOGLE.
FUCKING WORLD.
NSFW, Not safe for anywhere.
http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v=QIqR4_G213_


FURFAGS WHY?


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> FUCKING GOOGLE.
> FUCKING WORLD.
> NSFW, Not safe for anywhere.
> http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v=QIqR4_G213_
> ...


 
Links not working.
Lol cause no one says they shouldn't, and the fandom accepts everything legal under the sun. 
No matter how depraved or unusual, its what furries want i assume. 

Until the fandom at large starts pushing against such trends its just going to get worse.


----------



## Conker (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ROFL I have seen that lol, one day while bored and curious on Xtube i typed Furry and that was there LOL
> A scary performance indeed lol, one of the first truly frightening furry videos i had seen too lol


 You say that and my curiosity takes a turn to the morbid ._.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Links not working.
> Lol cause no one says they shouldn't, and the fandom accepts everything legal under the sun.
> No matter how depraved or unusual, its what furries want i assume.
> 
> Until the fandom at large starts pushing against such trends its just going to get worse.


 
But we're all about lovey-dovey acceptance, I mean, it's cruel to discriminate sick fucks, I mean, look at what a futile fight society is fighting against criminals, I mean, they should just let all the murderers and rapists run free, I mean, that's the only sensible thing to do.

I mean, /sarcasm


----------



## GingerM (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I had to add this,
> 
> Quoted from a response on my Journal on this subject.
> 
> ...


 
You're a bad, bad person, Charrio. I had to go look at your journal to see who had that whim. 



Charrio said:


> Does that say something about the Furry fandom when adult toy makers get weirded out and refuse cash?
> Imagine asking the makers of RealDoll if they would make a Cub character lol



Oh, ICK!


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> FUCKING GOOGLE.
> FUCKING WORLD.
> NSFW, Not safe for anywhere.
> http://www.xtube.com/watch.php?v=QIqR4_G213_
> ...



Damnit Deo i didnt want to see that kind of shit before im going to bed FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

GingerM said:


> You're a bad, bad person, Charrio. I had to go look at your journal to see who had that whim.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, ICK!


 
I am quite sick and disturbed lol 
Sorry for putting that image into your head, but i know they make Loli dolls so why not Cub?


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I am quite sick and disturbed lol



Yep my kind of people.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yep my kind of people.


 
*wags and squeaks* Why thank you =^.^=


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 9, 2010)

You know, I was actually expecting something kind of hot.

But of course, furries never fail to disappoint. :[


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You know, I was actually expecting something kind of hot.
> 
> But of course, furries never fail to disappoint. :[


 
I honestly don't think they put in full effort, kinda not wanting to be known for such a thing. 
If furry artists really went into it to make money and a name, i have No doubt they would be as good as some of the epic fursuits and such


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You know, I was actually expecting something kind of hot.
> 
> But of course, furries never fail to disappoint. :[



Does this suprise you?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> Does this suprise you?


 Not one bit. I fucking hate furries. >:[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'd probably get one, but only if;
> 
> *words*



You mean like, a decoration? A bit like how people own statues of darth vader, large cardboard cutout movie poster things and the like?

Not a bad idea if still a little unusual.


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Gibby said:


> You mean like, a decoration? A bit like how people own statues of darth vader, large cardboard cutout movie poster things and the like?
> 
> Not a bad idea if still a little unusual.



No if is saw that just sitting there in a persons house... it would be like an elephant was in the damn room


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> No if is saw that just sitting there in a persons house... it would be like an elephant was in the damn room


 
ROFL but only if you knew what it was for lol, i could totally see someone never knowing anything about furry or the deviant side of life, Yes there are people who actually don't know anything about fetishes and the stuff we all know and take for granted others know about. 

I could see some ignorant person thinking it was innocent all tucked into bed with like a few dozen plushies camouflaged. 
"Mom I'm Trying to clean My Room" *says the guilty fur who always locked his room while cleaning before* Lol


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> ROFL but only if you knew what it was for lol, i could totally see someone never knowing anything about furry or the deviant side of life, Yes there are people who actually don't know anything about fetishes and the stuff we all know and take for granted others know about.
> 
> I could see some ignorant person thinking it was innocent all tucked into bed with like a few dozen plushies camouflaged.
> "Mom I'm Trying to clean My Room" *says the guilty fur who always locked his room while cleaning before* Lol



Yeah i have a friend that parents are EXTREMELY religious and have shelter him most of his life from the world.... thankfully hes better now than when i first met him. After a while i said fuck to tip toeing around him and was just blunt about everything about how real life was


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> Yeah i have a friend that parents are EXTREMELY religious and have shelter him most of his life from the world.... thankfully hes better now than when i first met him. After a while i said fuck to tip toeing around him and was just blunt about everything about how real life was


 
I have met a few furs like that in my local furmeets, its kinda weird i honestly assumed they were all deviants, but I think i am the only real furvert there lol


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I have met a few furs like that in my local furmeets, its kinda weird i honestly assumed they were all deviants, but I think i am the only real furvert there lol



Really i figured all of us atleast knew of such thing happening in the world because were in that type of territory.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 9, 2010)

The dolls would most likely fall under http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/EldritchAbomination


----------



## 787Dreamliner (Jun 19, 2013)

lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.

anyways I would just get a nice tight fursuit made for the real doll, like that hot little belo4ka lioness has, would feel great. or just do fursuit sex


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 19, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.
> 
> anyways I would just get a nice tight fursuit made for the real doll, like that hot little belo4ka lioness has, would feel great. or just do fursuit sex



pls go


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 19, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.
> 
> anyways I would just get a nice tight fursuit made for the real doll, like that hot little belo4ka lioness has, would feel great. or just do fursuit sex


I think the real losers here are the people who's lives suck so much that they go troll a furry forum.

Brilliant.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 19, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.
> 
> anyways I would just get a nice tight fursuit made for the real doll, like that hot little belo4ka lioness has, would feel great. or just do fursuit sex



For the love of Jesus, fuck no.


----------



## Machine (Jun 19, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.


On THIS site?

They're stupid and immature on every site.


----------



## Chago (Jun 20, 2013)

Relevant...
http://fumaga.com/i/battlestation-thread-go-4chan.jpg


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Chago said:


> Relevant...
> http://fumaga.com/i/battlestation-thread-go-4chan.jpg


Thank you, internet, for making my hobbies and interests look sane.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2013)

Chago said:


> Relevant...
> http://fumaga.com/i/battlestation-thread-go-4chan.jpg


I like how in the third picture down it looks like they're having some sort of cult gathering.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

Chago said:


> Relevant...
> http://fumaga.com/i/battlestation-thread-go-4chan.jpg



I truly fear for that child's future.


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> I truly fear for that child's future.


That wasn't a child, broski. That was a full grown man, he does another thread where it's revealed he has TWO OF THOSE FUCKERS.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> That wasn't a child, broski. That was a full grown man



In the last pic show his family surrounded by all that crazy shit. He apparently has a child and I pity him for the weirdass card life dealt him to be the child of that crazy fuck.


> he does another thread where it's revealed he has TWO OF THOSE FUCKERS.


WTF, there's more?


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> In the last pic show his family surrounded by all that crazy shit. He apparently has a child and I pity him for the weirdass card life dealt him to be the child of that crazy fuck.
> 
> WTF, there's more?


As I remember, he divorced his wife and left his child to be with the things.
So yeah. 

Furries.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> So yeah.
> 
> Furries.


^
Answer to all things.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 20, 2013)

What is it with weird threads and necroing today?


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> What is it with weird threads and necroing today?


Blame this dude for this one:



787Dreamliner said:


> lol at you denial little losers, why must every furry be stupid and immature on this site.
> 
> anyways I would just get a nice tight fursuit made for the real doll, like that hot little belo4ka lioness has, would feel great. or just do fursuit sex



I guess it's just summertime and the kids are bored. :V


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> What is it with weird threads and necroing today?


I didn't notice this was necro'd. 
Huh.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 20, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've seen them. They are horrifying, like something straight out of a lovecraft novel.




Indeed.


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> I guess it's just summertime and the kids are bored. :V


The one thing we AREN'T doing is turning FAF into /b/. So shut it, no mention of summer.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> The one thing we AREN'T doing is turning FAF into /b/. So shut it, no mention of summer.


That post was too coherent to be compared to /b/ content.


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> That post was too coherent to be compared to /b/ content.


_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? Iâ€™ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and Iâ€™ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and Iâ€™m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and thatâ€™s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little â€œcleverâ€ comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldnâ€™t, you didnâ€™t, and now youâ€™re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kiddo._


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> _What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? Iâ€™ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and Iâ€™ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and Iâ€™m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and thatâ€™s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little â€œcleverâ€ comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldnâ€™t, you didnâ€™t, and now youâ€™re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. Youâ€™re fucking dead, kiddo._


This if from deviantArt..

It doesn't even make sense to put it here though. :|


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Willow said:


> This if from deviantArt..
> 
> It doesn't even make sense to put it here though. :|


It's from /b/. Machine was talking about /b/ incoherency, so I gave him a taste of my incoherent anger copypasta sword.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

^ well that escalated quickly


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's from /b/. Machine was talking about /b/ incoherency, so I gave him a taste of my incoherent anger copypasta sword.


The original post was posted on deviantArt though.


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

Riho said:


> It's from /b/. Machine was talking about /b/ incoherency, so I gave him a taste of my incoherent anger copypasta sword.


It reeks of hardcore tough guy.


----------



## septango (Jun 20, 2013)

wow, this thread brought out alot of old members I've never seen before

seriously its like, new guy?... nope, new guy?....nope


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

septango said:


> wow, this thread brought out alot of old members I've never seen before
> 
> seriously its like, new guy?... nope, new guy?....nope


All the old threads are like that.

It's like _Saved By The Bell_. They're never seen or heard from again.


----------



## septango (Jun 20, 2013)

Machine said:


> All the old threads are like that.
> 
> It's like _Saved By The Bell_. They're never seen or heard from again.


 shit, I need to start checking dates......


----------



## Machine (Jun 20, 2013)

septango said:


> shit, I need to start checking dates......


A phenomena among 2005 FAFgoers appears to be a lack of avatars, I've noticed.

Spooooky! :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> A phenomena among 2005 FAFgoers appears to be a lack of avatars, I've noticed.
> 
> Spooooky! :V



In 2005 a 50kb avatar was basically a quarter of your bandwidth. Such a primitive time, the past.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> In 2005 a 50kb avatar was basically a quarter of your bandwidth. Such a primitive time, the past.


Holy shit wow really?

OH THE TIMES, THEY ARE A-CHANGIN'~


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> Holy shit wow really?
> 
> OH THE TIMES, THEY ARE A-CHANGIN'~



Have you ever known me to not be serious? That's what I thought.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Have you ever known me to not be serious? That's what I thought.


I don't know how to computer.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Chago said:


> Relevant...
> http://fumaga.com/i/battlestation-thread-go-4chan.jpg


I just got a good laugh.
A very good laugh.
I literally laughed out loud. 
And it lasted a good bit of time.

That child's face tho.



Riho said:


> The one thing we AREN'T doing is turning FAF into /b/. So shut it, no mention of summer.


/b/ seems to have died, with MGS music playing in the background.
Though it seems temporary.


----------



## aefields (Jun 28, 2013)

Huh.  I had wondered if it would be possible to get a furry Real Doll.  I never looked into it because I'll never be so rich that I could spend that kind of money on a whim.  Too bad they said they'll never do it.  But I'm sure someone could do a good job of it.  Use a stretchy plush fabric, giver her six tits, and yay!  Heck, eventually someone will make a robot version.



Don said:


> What sort of sick fuck derives pleasure from bumping uglies with textile? It isn't so much the act that horrifies me, but the sheer awkwardness of essentially jacking yourself off with a giant slab of cloth.


Eh?  You've never made love to your pillow?  It's not even slightly unusual to use cloth in masturbation.



Charrio said:


> Originally Posted by *The DK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I just got a good laugh.
> A very good laugh.
> I literally laughed out loud.
> And it lasted a good bit of time.
> ...



I've been to their youtube before.  It was so awkward.  They're all involved in making those weird things and weird videos with them.  They made a lame rabbit fursuit out of a dismembered plush toy and random crap.  They seemed so proud of it, I kinda feel bad.  "We made it out of scrap junk!"


----------



## feradiayunbip (Jan 10, 2019)

I think we will have furry sex bots one day.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 10, 2019)

feradiayunbip said:


> I think we will have furry sex bots one day.



Can I ask a dumb question? Are you into necrophilia?... Because you just necroed a six-year-old topic.


----------



## feradiayunbip (Jan 10, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Can I ask a dumb question? Are you into necrophilia?... Because you just necroed a six-year-old topic.


Lmao good one

No


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 12, 2019)

Closing due to necro


----------

